
The Future of DEV (dev.to) - bhalp1
https://dev.to/devteam/the-future-of-dev-160n
======
digb
I've been hoping to see them take this direction for a while. They've fostered
a great environment and built out a robust platform for "drop-in" communities.
I also like that it seems like they're trying to scale out and ratchet up the
amount of advanced content.

